# REVIEW: 2010 Flux Feedback bindings



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Snapped some pics. Real clean looking, if a bit plain.


















Baseplate covers & Rubber base pieces (black = hard flex, grey = soft flex)









Asym highbacks


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice review i have a set at home waiting for my new board!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Excellent Review!
I have ridden almost all the same bindings you mentioned and feel the same way. These and the Union Force SL's are my go to bindings. I hear they are moving to a cap strap that is similar to Burton's Conformist Toe strap next year and it pisses me off. At least they got the color right this year before changing it up. Last year's pink lepoard print was about as bad as it gets for a men's model. If you aren't convinced this binding is the way to go here is another review. 

http//www.thegoodride.com/bindings/good-ride-favorites/400-flux-feedback-binding-review-.html


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Took them up today for the first time, mounted to my 2010 Nitro Team Gullwing 159. We're in the midst of our best storm of the season, so I was riding 30" of fresh untracked pow today. I have to say I was VERY impressed with these. I'll write more after I get another day on them, this time mounted by my 2010 Bataleon Omni 159.

While setting these up on my board last night, I just happened to notice they have *adjustable heel ramps!* That's f'ing rad! Let me know if you've seen it on any other binding, but I sure haven't. Basically you have several settings for adjusting the fore/aft position of the heel ramp, just like you do with toe ramps on most bindings. I went back and checked my Super Titans, and sure enough they have that feature too, yet I somehow never noticed. Stupid me, but really glad I finally found out. Yet another example of Flux's innovative tech and attention to details.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Previously I erroneously said they had the same ratchets. Visually they look about the same with thinner levers on the Feedbacks. The internals also look about the same, but the Feedbacks have shorter pieces to pull up on to release them, and a smaller piece underneath the lever that is pushed down to release the teeth. I feel like these two changes might be the reason the toe ratchets actually catch more than I like when you want to release them. It doesn't seem like something that can be fixed by applying some lube to the mechanisms. I've only used them one day so far, so I'm hoping they'll "break in" as people claim happens with the often sticky Ride ratchets. Again, this is only on the toe strap, as the ankle straps are just as buttery smooth as I've come to expect from Flux, and only when releasing.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you had the chance to play with the position of the highbacks? If I'm not mistaken, you take advantage of the stiffer inner portion of the asymmetrical highbacks by rotating them parallel to the board's edge. I guess for freestyle/park riding you'd want to keep the highbacks in the default/neutral position to engage the softer outer portion of the highbacks. I also own a pair of Feedbacks, but I haven't been able to ride with them since the season on the east coast ended earlier than expected so I'll have to live vicariously through you for the time being 

Also, how do the Feedbacks compare to the Super Titans?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not sure about that. I don't have them rotated or swapped around, so I can't really comment on the difference in stiffness you're describing. The way they came, the asym highbacks are taller on the outside and shorter on the inside. Seemed to me that this makes it easier to press but giving you more response for carves. There are those swappable base pieces, and I'll prob switch to the hard black ones when I take them up again this week on the 2010 NS Heritage-R 158 I just got in.

After rocking the Feedbacks on my 2010 Nitro Team Gullwing 159 and 2010 Bataleon Omni 159, I can confidently say that I love these things. They really are what I was looking for, moreso than the Super Titans. Those two boards are very different, with the Bataleon being a slightly stiffer tapered pow board, while the Nitro is a faster and softer freestyle board. Took them through conditions ranging from several FEET of fresh pow, groomers, treeruns, crusty moguls, choppy slush, etc... and the Feedbacks killed it. Both of my Flux bindings are solid and extremely comfortable. Never a pinch or pressure point--ever. The Feedbacks seem to be just a little more damp and responsive. The Super Titans are great bindings, but not quite what I need for charging. I'll be using them more for days where I'm cruising or hitting the park and keeping them on slightly softer boards like that Nitro or my 2010 NS SL-R 158.

It's been awhile since I've ridden my Rome Targas, which have been my favorites of all the bindings I've tried including Union, Ride, Burton, Salomon, etc... These Feedbacks are really giving them a run for the money, so I'm going to have to slap on the Romes again to confirm if they're still my #1 or if they've been dethroned.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just another waist deep day at the office...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just as a short update, I'll be riding this again this year, so I'll be able to comment later on about the durability and how they hold up over time. Couldn't really accurately review that aspect since I only got to use them the last month of last season.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Mounted them up over the weekend, on my 2010 Bataleon Jam. It's my AM FS stick which I'll also be using for early season.


----------



## n d s (Nov 3, 2009)

sweet i'll be using the same setup except my jam is from 08 and the bindings are the ugly leopard colorway. I took your advice and bought the feedbacks for a good price new.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

n d s said:


> sweet i'll be using the same setup except my jam is from 08 and the bindings are the ugly leopard colorway. I took your advice and bought the feedbacks for a good price new.


Good to know I helped steer you in the right direction! Yeah, that colorway is pretty ugly but if you don't care then it's all good, besides I'm sure you got them for a steal.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

I just want to applaud Triple8Sol for the amount of effort he's putting into reviewing these bindings. Better than just a 'sick bindings, go buy them'. It's the details that matter.

:thumbsup:


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

the 2010 jam surprisingly looks way better than it is online.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

UncleRico said:


> I just want to applaud Triple8Sol for the amount of effort he's putting into reviewing these bindings. Better than just a 'sick bindings, go buy them'. It's the details that matter.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Appreciate that  Since Flux isn't as widely known/carried as other binding brands, I figured I'd help get some more details out there. I'll be reviewing my new 2011 TT30 and DMCC bindings shortly...



skip11 said:


> the 2010 jam surprisingly looks way better than it is online.


Agreed. Although I'm not crazy about its graphics, it's my favorite riding board in the Bataleon lineup. It does look much better in person, mainly b/c the colors aren't as bright as in stock photos.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Running them on my 2011 NS Heritage now. Took the combo out to Baker yesterday and it worked really well. I was running them with the soft silver pieces from my Flux DMCC's, but am gonna switch to the hard black ones that they came with.


----------



## n d s (Nov 3, 2009)

I just tried the jam with the feedbacks, the feedbacks are great except the cover for the baseplate got fused together somehow (one of the notches is permenantly stuck). TBT seemed a lot less noticeable and awkward compared to last season. I did a rush job mounting my bindings but I was wondering how you set up your feedbacks on your jam? (i.e. which mounting holes for baseplate and board)

thanks in advance!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

n d s said:


> I did a rush job mounting my bindings but I was wondering how you set up your feedbacks on your jam? (i.e. which mounting holes for baseplate and board)
> 
> thanks in advance!


That really just depends on your own preference. I run the same stance width and angles on my boards, so I bust out the tape measure and mount accordingly.

Also, after running them with the hard urethane pieces at Alpental one day, I think I like the softer one better, so I'm switching back.


----------



## n d s (Nov 3, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> That really just depends on your own preference. I run the same stance width and angles on my boards, so I bust out the tape measure and mount accordingly.
> 
> Also, after running them with the hard urethane pieces at Alpental one day, I think I like the softer one better, so I'm switching back.


I guess I was curious about far toeside/heelside the bindings are supposed to be and not so much the stance width. My problem seems similar to what this guy http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/24918-weird-behavior-my-bataleon-goliath.html was experiencing. my board felt really catchy and like a standard board. Could it be due to the default forward lean the flux's have?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That's something you have to figure out on your own, since centering will vary depending on the boot/binding/board combo. Most boots and bindings have some degree of forward lean built-in to them, to varying degrees.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Great info, I guess I just found mine more flexy than you did. 

I reviewed these last season as well for anyone that's interested in giving it a read. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/25239-flux-feedback-review.html The review is in two parts on the same page so continue reading if you're interested.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you tried switching the highbacks around so the stiffer part of the highback is more towards the outside?


----------

